# looking for good Carbon spin pole



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Seeking help finding a good maker of Carbon spin poles. Looking for tapered and don''t want to break the bank.

boat is a forty footer


----------



## davidk (Feb 1, 2002)

http://www.c-spars.co.uk
I recommend the above for C fibre spars incl Spinn poles. Even though they are in UK and you are, I presume in US, I don''t think it will be that expensive to ship. Anyway you probably know someone who will be passing through and can do a UK pick up. They have done the spars for Assa Abloy and Kingfisher, and their techno is well ahead. We thought they were cheap!


----------

